# How to fix a screw up.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SWEEEET!. Has more chrome on it than my truck !


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that a single handle shower valve trim plate???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea it is. I think it is an old moen.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I knew it was moen shower plate the second I saw it.

It works, that's all that matters.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No thats not a Moen plate....

It's a Sloan goof plate!:thumbup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

What a moron.

Everyone knows when you do that the H and C need to be straight.

Does anyone care about workmanship anymore?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"This is the smallest bathtub I've ever seen". "Hey honey, could you pass the loofa?"


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

All that needs is the teardrop handle adhesived to the stop screw.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*figures it was a moen.*

Well you know the guy who did that used moen. Prolly the best place you could put a moen other than the garbage.:jester::laughing: Come clean Rock,did you do that?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

No, its the urinal in the mens room at my credit union. Seen it a few hundred times in my life, thought I would post a picture of it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I was just picking at you


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I was just picking at you



I know TM. Im not a







.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey rock-was you peeing when you took that picture? thats called multi-tasking you know! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

